# Miami,FL Rambo Male B&T Soft Ear 8mos A1141201



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

RAMBO - ID#A1141201

My name is RAMBO. 

I am a male, black and brown German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 8 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 21, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Miami-Dade Animal Services at (305) 884-1101
Ask for information about animal ID number A1141201


----------

